
Show HN: Open source hyper-live chatroom using WebSockets, Node.js, and Vue.js - penpapersw
https://github.com/sdegutis/editfight-hyperchat
======
wildermuthn
Reminds me of the good old days with Powwow. I've seen this idea come and go
(and even wrote my own version), but I've found that although this kind of
letter-by-letter communication is literally 3-5x more efficient, only a small
percentage of users choose efficiency at the cost of displaying their poor
typing and spelling skills.

About efficiency, if you think I'm exaggerating, imagine for a moment that
phone calls didn't exist, but that every phone conversation required recording
and sending a voice mail. Imagine how ridiculously slow and inefficient that
would be. Well, that's instant messaging, the most inefficient method of
communication ever devised. Millions of users stare at their Slack chats,
waiting for "So and so is typing" for minutes, until finally So and So just
gives up and ends up writing nothing at all. ;)

~~~
vyrotek
Oh man, Powwow. I had completely forgotten about that. I believe ICQ had a
similar live mode too. Thanks for the nostalgia trip :)

------
jockdarock
Again, Great project! Would be interested to see how it evolves and would like
to incorporate in a site myself.

------
Andrenid
You've been spamming the same site repeatedly for days. It's currently on the
front page of /show multiple times.

~~~
penpapersw
I didn't reapiZe that sorry. I would delete this but it's deler button js.
Missing

~~~
penpapersw
Sorry, my iPhone keyboard needs a reset badly. Yeah I posted this once last
week and it hit FP, and then I made a lot of changes since then and open-
sourced it (by popular demand), so I'm linking to the source code now. And
admittedly I lost track of posting it in between then and now, so that was
totally my mistake. Wow, now that I look at how it's on Show multiple times,
that's really embarrassing. Okay good call, I made a mistake; I'll do my best
to avoid that mistake in the future. Thanks.

------
subliminalbrad
It says: "license: tbd"

Which means, this defaults to full copyright. It is not Open Source.

~~~
penpapersw
The source is open for you to look at, I haven't decided on further
permissions. That's why I felt comfortable using the phrase "open source" :)

Plus it's not a very complicated website. Took me like a day to make. So
there's really hardly any use in having it open sourced in the sense that
people can use my code. It's probably easier to just write it yourself :D

------
codegladiator
what does hyper-live mean ?

~~~
vanous
Test it and I think you will understand. Simultaneously real-time typing for
all involved...

~~~
sova
Mobile support ... ?

~~~
penpapersw
I made this with using my iPhone as a major use-case so yep full iPhone
support. Don't have an Android to test with though.

